# Home invasion



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone's home been broken into even though you own a german shepherd? &no I'm not saying having a german shepherd that I should rely on my dog to protect the home. Just wondering if you ever had a home invasion with your shepherds home if so let me know how that went!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

We had been burglarized previously many many years ago but not since I have a resident German Shepherd. I have an emergency sign next to my door that says "In case of emergency please rescue my pets" and then there is a space to list how many and what type. The top line says "1 German Shepherd" and the second says "1 cat". I didn't put that there to keep criminals out but to save my animals. There is an NRA sticker right next to it. I'm no longer a member of the NRA but between those two stickers, a robber should think twice I would think. I don't expect my dog to protect me. I am fully armed and ready to protect her though. I pity the person that tries to harm my daughter or my dog.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> We had been burglarized previously many many years ago but not since I have a resident German Shepherd. I have an emergency sign next to my door that says "In case of emergency please rescue my pets" and then there is a space to list how many and what type. The top line says "1 German Shepherd" and the second says "1 cat". I didn't put that there to keep criminals out but to save my animals. There is an NRA sticker right next to it. I'm no longer a member of the NRA but between those two stickers, a robber should think twice I would think. I don't expect my dog to protect me. I am fully armed and ready to protect her though. I pity the person that tries to harm my daughter or my dog.


That is a really good idea to have an "in case of emergency sign" I would have never thought about that.. Especially if you are incapacitated and the police/ambulance have to come in without warning, and maybe the person there can't control your dog.. Food for thought.. thanks. 

To the OP.. I have not had such an experience but I am interested to hear other's stories.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No.

I don't worry about home invasions.

I don't worry too much about burglary either.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

We did have an incident while we were living in Cape Cod, someone casing the property (or possibly intending to do worse). Didn't care about the ADT security signs or our GSD sign, or the Sig Sauer and NRA stickers on the vehicles. Didn't care about the very large dog going ballistic. He did end up caring about the shotgun in my hand (and the police cruiser coming up the street) and promptly left. 

Where we live now is extremely rural... nobody even knows there's a house there. My neighbor who owns the only road in is a security nut and the place is pretty much on lockdown (gates, cameras, alarms). But, if someone did make it up to my house, it's not my dogs they'd have to worry about.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a female German shepherd i got from a shelter who i may add was NEVER protection trained, and 1 day my stepfather "who my dog knows and loves" called me when i wasn't home and asked if he could go borrow something from the house.. i said sure figuring since she knows him, there wouldnt be a problem.. well, he went there and said he got a few feet in the house and then she met him in the hall and started showing her teeth and growling at him blocking him from coming further in. Not going to lie.. i was pleasantly surprised and feel more comfortable knowing she is protective of the house like that! That said... i still keep the doors locked and take all preventative measures as if an intruder has a gun.. then the dog is at a disadvantage, so i do all i could to keep her safe... but good to know if someone does come in uninvited when im not there, she wont let them in


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> No.
> 
> I don't worry about home invasions.
> 
> I don't worry too much about burglary either.


Yep!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

It hasn't happened to me before but I have heard of some. My friend who owned a GS mix had his house robbed a few months ago. The burglar gave it chloroform so it passed out before entering. I have also heard of some others where the dog was shot. After hearing all this, I'd rather mine stays clear of intruders in case they decide to kill her. I am not even allowed to keep a gun to protect her and me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No. I don't expect my dogs to protect my home, but they will bark their heads off, which is a pretty strong deterrent. Why would someone break into my house, with loud, obviously large dogs in residence, when they could break into another house down the street that doesn't have barking dogs?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can see it possibly happening with one dog but once you start hitting 2, 3 dogs, they would be stupid. The noise alone would get them caught. On breezy nights I sleep with the front door open, screen door locked. A couple of the dogs lay right by the front door and a couple by the back door and a couple in between. If someone wanted to come get me and were willing to through 6 dogs to do so, they would have to be pretty determined and want something I have really bad.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

About 15 years ago my sister and I lived in a house on a 2-lane highway, relatively rural. We had two wolf shepherds, male and female, and one GSD, a male.

I worked in a small town about 17 miles from home, and one morning just after I arrived at work, my sister called me and asked me if I had left the back door wide open, and the gate open. Alarmed, I asked her what she was talking about. She had been asleep (she has had bad health all her life, and requires a lot of sleep), and was suddenly awakened by the dogs barking furiously. She got up, thinking I had come back home for some reason, and the female wolfdog stopped her in the hallway and wouldn't let her pass. When she finally got around her, there were the two boys, GSD and wolfdog, leaping at the rather tall lower half of the Dutch door that separated the kitchen from the back mud room--I always closed it before I left in the morning. Their hackles were totally up, and they were still barking fiercely, and the back door stood wide open. Apparently someone had opened the locked door, stepped in, and were met by the two boys trying to get over the door to get him. My female wolfdog, always protective of my sister, held her back to keep her safe.

I came home and changed the lock on the back door to one that couldn't be opened as easily, and from that day on all my gates were padlocked. Never had another problem.

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I never have, but a few years ago, someone in Plymouth (township near me) had two fellows, come, they shot the dog twice -- two different calibers, and broke the door open. But the dog gave the home-owner a chance to get his gun and he shot at them, and they retreated. The dog was shot in the face and somewhere else, but he survived.


----------



## iLittleMiss (May 3, 2014)

*.....*

I've never had that happen to me and my GSD is still a puppy. However, my neighbours across the street got robbed a while ago and their GSD did attack when the robber went into the baby's room, but before hand he just barked. The man was later arrested and had bite marks on his legs and ankles. The whole family was gone when this happened. Maybe, GSD's only attack when they feel their owners are being hurt? Even though the baby was gone, the familiar scent could have triggered the shepherd to finally attack.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

iLittleMiss said:


> I've never had that happen to me and my GSD is still a puppy. However, my neighbours across the street got robbed a while ago and their GSD did attack when the robber went into the baby's room, but before hand he just barked. The man was later arrested and had bite marks on his legs and ankles. The whole family was gone when this happened. Maybe, GSD's only attack when they feel their owners are being hurt? Even though the baby was gone, the familiar scent could have triggered the shepherd to finally attack.


I had this same thought earlier to. I'm not sure what they would do if I wasn't here, they would be a little more likely to try to protect if I was here, Midnite would kill if someone came in and the kids were here. I would prefer not to ever find out.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Never burglarized but the fire dept kicked the door in when my wife fell asleep with chicken cooking on the stove. I was passed out already. We both had some drinks. No damage just a ton of smoke. Usually our dog barks and has to be on leash with prong and corrected to have company over. When the fire dept kicked the door in she was in a down on her bed. I'm guessing kicking the door in scared the crap out of her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

scarfish said:


> Never burglarized but the fire dept kicked the door in when my wife fell asleep with chicken cooking on the stove. I was passed out already. We both had some drinks. No damage just a ton of smoke. Usually our. Dog barks and has to be on leash with prong and corrected have company over. When the fire dept kicked the door in she was in a down on her bed. I'm guessing kicking the door in scared the crap out of her.


Did smoke alarms go off? Since I have so many dogs I periodically set the alarms off and have them trained to go to the back door, makes it easier to get them out. They don't like that sound, maybe that is what scared your dog?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Did smoke alarms go off? Since I have so many dogs I periodically set the alarms off and have them trained to go to the back door, makes it easier to get them out. They don't like that sound, maybe that is what scared your dog?


Yeah the alarm was going off. You're prolly right.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Never been burglarized here. Masi is an 'alert' barker, and will meet you at the door. No idea what she'd do if a stranger walked in when I wasn't here. When I am here, she'd let anyone in the door. Hopefully if anyone does decide to break in, the bark and the dog at the door would be a good enough deterrent.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I had someone break into my house while I was there, but I didn't have a GSD at the time. It really made me feel insecure and made me want a dog. No break-ins since I got Eko and my security system, even though there have been break-ins in the neighborhood. He barks a lot so I think most people in the area know I have big dogs (plus my "dogs on property" signs) and there is also a big protection 1 sign in my window and yard. If someone really wanted to break in to my house I guess they could but they won't be happy once they get inside!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

We live in a pretty safe neighbourhood, (*touch wood*). My guy is the moat submissive dog I've met. But boy oh boy, that bark would scare anyone away. And nothing gets past this guy. 
I don't rely on him for protection, but he sure makes a good alarm system! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

no, and you should rely on your gsd to keep you safe.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Your GSD should be relying on _you_ to keep _her_ safe. Don't pass your responsibility for your safety to your dog.

I can't even believe I just read that.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Your GSD should be relying on _you_ to keep _her_ safe. Don't pass your responsibility for your safety to your dog.
> 
> I can't even believe I just read that.


believe it, some one breaks into my house and kyra would have been a force to be reckoned with. guess you haven't heard of PP training.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

huntergreen said:


> believe it, some one breaks into my house and kyra would have been a force to be reckoned with. guess you haven't heard of PP training.


and I guess you haven't heard of guns and knives.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Owned my home 19 years on my 3rd GSD in that time all alpha males, my front yard is completely gated so he's in front all day letting anybody that walks by know he's there. They already tried to attack the idiots the ignored my Beware of Dog and No Solicitor signs, even once the cops came to my house at 2am my dog barking at the door, I had him by the collar when I opened the door and Cutter lunged at him and he stepped back and put his hand on his gun, wrong address  I have no worries.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama is very protective of the home. In Afghanistan, I had to put fencing around the top of our room to keep her from attacking anyone stupid enough to walk in the door with the big red warning sign on it. 

And I would argue, from experience, that a dog can protect its handler, even if the handler has guns and knives.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Winners said:


> Fama is very protective of the home. In Afghanistan, I had to put fencing around the top of our room to keep her from attacking anyone stupid enough to walk in the door with the big red warning sign on it.
> 
> And I would argue, from experience, that a dog can protect its handler, even if the handler has guns and knives.


But we aren't talking about dogs with training or with handlers. If the dog isn't police or military trained its different. Most people here don't have dogs trained to that level.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We originally got Onyx because of a murder that took place a few homes down. A neigborhood teen was enticed into a rental home and the renter strangled and then dumped her body 200 miles north...before she was discovered the LEO's were all over searching for her. It really took a toll on my kids and their fears escalated. She use to babysit for them. 

After that, a strange van would canvas our neighborhood. So my DH decided to get a GSD(Our elderly golden/borderx was the neighborhood dog, known for her sweet temperament)
After Onyx came along, people stopped dropping by unexpectedly, kids took a wide berth past the house.
Onyx was very intimidating. I don't think our hood is unsafe, but we have had those incidents that unnerved everyone. 
The dogs are definitely a deterrent.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I can see it possibly happening with one dog but once you start hitting 2, 3 dogs, they would be stupid. The noise alone would get them caught.


My three dogs make a lot of noise. Sales people usually will stop a good 10 feet from the front door. 

When I walked dogs at the rescue I was a bit taken back at the amount of noise 82 barking GSD's make. The kennel workers wore ear protection when getting the dogs out.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx was very intimidating. I don't think our hood is unsafe, but we have had those incidents that unnerved everyone.
> The dogs are definitely a deterrent.


I don't think where I live is unsafe per say, but my hometown where I grew up had an extremely low crime rate. I think most of the crime around here is gang related or domestic violence. Home invasion is more of a concern for me around the holidays. They tend to spike up around that time of year.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> We originally got Onyx because of a murder that took place a few homes down. A neigborhood teen was enticed into a rental home and the renter strangled and then dumped her body 200 miles north...before she was discovered the LEO's were all over searching for her. It really took a toll on my kids and their fears escalated. She use to babysit for them.
> 
> After that, a strange van would canvas our neighborhood. So my DH decided to get a GSD(Our elderly golden/borderx was the neighborhood dog, known for her sweet temperament)
> After Onyx came along, people stopped dropping by unexpectedly, kids took a wide berth past the house.
> ...


I get no visitors either. Neighbors wait to catch me when I'm leaving. That is even after I took the time to introduce my dogs to them. I have one neighbor that no one trusts and I have not introduced my dogs to him. We were getting ready to lay the sod and he decided to stand on the fence to talk to us in the yard. Midnite went flying towards him and he fell back words in the process of saying oh .....


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

With the two GSDs I have today, I'm not sure what would happen, and I, too, hope we never have to find out. Jade, the female, is extremely intimidating, though. If people knock on the front door, which has a lot of glass, she is instantly there, leaping straight up to the top of the door, hackles raised from the top of her head nearly down to her tail. Being solid black and with a bark that thunders, I am sure she is a huge deterrent. Orick, the male, barks also, but having been abused as a puppy I am not sure he would actually deliver if need be. Now if any rogue squirrels tried to break in, that's a whole different story, lol!

Susan


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

When we got Zoe it was in the back of my mind it would be nice to have a big dog as a stranger deterrent. Now that she is one of my big ol babies I'm sure I'd have her hidden or escaping with the rest of my children if anything horrible ever happened.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

We have one of those "silly" area patrolled by german shepherd security over our door. We live in an apt so it's the only entrance to the house. We are also on the second floor. If someone is dumb enough to break it with that sign, there going to be packing heat. I don't think it's worth the trouble to break in unless they have alterior motives. We've lived in 4 different apartments in different cities and haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

David Winners said:


> And I would argue, from experience, that a dog can protect its handler, even if the handler has guns and knives.


Is that for me? I meant an attacker can have a gun or a knife. I guess I'm not ready to lose my dog on that chance though knowing he'd protect does warm the ego


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lalachka said:


> and I guess you haven't heard of guns and knives.


yeah i have, your point?


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I have 7 dogs....Malamutes, Huskies and a GSD....I WILL PROTECT THEM at all costs. Although, (knock on wood) I don't think anyone would ever try anything because most people in my town and the area know me and know I have 7 big dogs who do intimidate the people they meet. My GSD would attack someone if they came through the door uninvited. I have the proper tools close to me just in case....I also live in Maine so that naturally helps as well as crime rates are very low compared to other states..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> yeah i have, your point?


The point is that a regular person that is not a police officer or in the military would not put their dog in a situation where the dog can be stabbed or shot. It's not their job nor have they been trained for it. There are police dogs that are trained for it and still end up dead or severely injured. Why would anyone do that to their pet? That is the point.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

llombardo said:


> The point is that a regular person that is not a police officer or in the military would not put their dog in a situation where the dog can be stabbed or shot. It's not their job nor have they been trained for it. There are police dogs that are trained for it and still end up dead or severely injured. Why would anyone do that to their pet? That is the point.


Just because you feel that way doesn't mean you can presume that all others do as well. Some people have PPDs for protection. Hence the name. 

The point would be personal protection.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

llombardo said:


> The point is that a regular person that is not a police officer or in the military would not put their dog in a situation where the dog can be stabbed or shot. It's not their job nor have they been trained for it. There are police dogs that are trained for it and still end up dead or severely injured. Why would anyone do that to their pet? That is the point.


how is having your house broken into putting your gsd in a situation? i work the night shift. so i expect a gsd to bark and alert, buy time for wife to get the gun if needed in the event of someone intent on breaking into the house. not likely where i live but anything is possible. why anyone would expect that their gsd should run and hide is beyond me. all through history, this is one of the main functions of a dog, dating back o early humans. 

more to your point, most regular people will have their knife or gun taken and used on them.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> i work the night shift. so i expect a gsd to bark and alert, buy time for wife to get the gun if needed in the event of someone intent on breaking into the house.


I work night shift too, so that's really all I expect Eko to do, bark and wake me up so that I can press the panic button on the keypad for our security system or lock my door and call 911. I THINK he might do more than bark, but I know that he will at least bark if that makes sense.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Is that for me? I meant an attacker can have a gun or a knife. I guess I'm not ready to lose my dog on that chance though knowing he'd protect does warm the ego


not my dog. I don't think he'd protect. I'm saying for other people, them thinking their dog will protect warms the ego. it feels good knowing someone has your back. 

hunter, my point is that these days PPD (not dogs that bark to alert, those that are trained to fight people) are much more vulnerable than they were back when dogs were mainly used for protection. these days a dog can get taken out easy and fast. so I'd say it's not worth the risk if you care for the dog. 

expecting a dog to bark to buy you time is reasonable imo.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> how is having your house broken into putting your gsd in a situation? i work the night shift. so i expect a gsd to bark and alert, buy time for wife to get the gun if needed in the event of someone intent on breaking into the house. not likely where i live but anything is possible. why anyone would expect that their gsd should run and hide is beyond me. all through history, this is one of the main functions of a dog, dating back o early humans.
> 
> more to your point, most regular people will have their knife or gun taken and used on them.


This wasn't my point to begin with, someone else mentioned guns and knives. I understood what they were saying and clarified it. Nothing more nothing less. I never said a GSD should run and hide.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Your GSD should be relying on _you_ to keep _her_ safe. Don't pass your responsibility for your safety to your dog.
> 
> I can't even believe I just read that.


That's exactly what I just said. I do not rely on him to keep us safe .... Because he that is not his job... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry MichaelE I missed the post before yours, I thought that was towards my comment.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No harm.

I'm just one of the regular people that has no intention of allowing my weapon to be taken from me and used against me.

They would never get that close.

This helps though; 40 hours of Illinois MFT, 8 hours of CCL training, years of IDPA competition, two NRA handgun courses, precision marksman course, and shot expert in handgun, rifle, and shotgun in the military. Plus weapons retention, ASP baton, and OC training.


----------



## Apollo1221 (Aug 23, 2012)

My boys great at being a deterrent to burglary. Last fall someone knocked on the door in the middle of the night just as I was going to sleep and Apollo instantly ran to the door and started barking. I went to the door and no one was there, but I was certain I heard a knock. The next day I received an email from our community association warning of several break-ins the night prior. 
On the other hand... I know for a fact that Apollo WILL let someone into my house that he's never met before, because I have had to have a friend (who had never been to my house and apollo had never met) go by to feed him and let him out when I couldn't make it home from work 1 night. I know my dog pretty well, and I was comfortable that there would not be an issue, and I was right. It went down exactly as I imagined it would. Lots of barking followed by lots of licking...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

This thread reminds me of story I saw on the news like a year ago.





Hope the link works. Trying to do it from my phone.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> No harm.
> 
> I'm just one of the regular people that has no intention of allowing my weapon to be taken from me and used against me.
> 
> ...


shooting at targets is one thing, until you have been tested you don;t know how you will react. my guess is, you will hesitate.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

scarfish said:


> This thread reminds me of story I saw on the news like a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! that first shepherd is exactly what Bob would do! 
"Hey... I've got these sweet toys wanna come check em out? Wanna throw my ball for me? No? Ok cool, I'll just follow you and throw it at your feet on case you change your mind" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danny G (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a Shepherd but there are 2 other things an intruder would have to worry about first. Smith And Wesson.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Danny G said:


> I have a Shepherd but there are 2 other things an intruder would have to worry about first. Smith And Wesson.


When you aren't at home then what? A home with barking dogs may get passed over when someone is looking to break in. We had a family two doors down that had teenagers, known for being naughty(breaking into cars, garages or going in open garages for the beer fridge stash). I remember before Onyx, we caught them jumping our fence. After Onyx(and the addition of Kacie), never happened again. Thankfully they moved out.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Agreed on the barking thing. Rocket doesn't really bark at random things-- none of my dogs ever have. My neighbors often say that when my dogs are out, if they bark, they get up and look to see what's up. 

My DH is gone half of the week or more. I have a very good security system that is monitored by an excellent company. I also am very proficient with firearms, and have a personal S&W .45. That said, the thing I like about having a dog is their senses are way better than mine. When someone tried to steal some snow tires and the dog started barking, they left the last two (probably two guys and that's all they could get away with). Thieves want fast and easy. They don't want to mess with a barking dog. 

Criminals who are bent on more are their own class of dangerous and that's what the alarm and .45 are for.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> shooting at targets is one thing, until you have been tested you don;t know how you will react. my guess is, you will hesitate.


That would be a poor guess. The test has already been taken in E. St. Louis, Brooklyn, Alorton, Cahokia, etc. All the garden spots of St. Clair County.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

and you actually took a life?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I was fired upon and returned fire.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

ok, you are a rarity.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Touchy subject. I have 2 GSDs and a Malamute. Only Baron is intimidating. Duke is 13 weeks old, and Willow is all love.
If someone sees the dogs at a window, I believe it would scare off the average criminal. If I'm home I can guarantee you they will not get what they want uninjured. I'll fight until I'm dead. And I can fight.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My dogs are an early warning system. All bark and bluster, I doubt they would have a go at an aggressive intruder on their own. Now if someone managed to get into the house without alerting the dogs and I was unarmed and physical things began, Cable *MIGHT* uncork. He's shown signs of battle-ready before, again I do not know.

Problem for an potential intruder is only one entrance is not within dogs outside reach. That door has sight-lines that are in the 100's of yards. Two GSDs roaming, both alert to anybody/anything. In any room in my home I can lay hands on ranged weapons in 3-4 steps, I am normally carrying anyway. Cable takes his sentry duty pretty seriously, he watches doors and has very particular sight lines he keeps open.

I live in a rural area, and as in any small population area people know (of) each other. I'm the guy with big scary dogs and a seemingly unending weapons stash. I cultivate the crazy ******* image some too, open carry a polished .45 while people take note(I conceal when out in public, on my own turf I go loud and proud).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

We have never had a home invasion or a B&E however in the past year we had two four wheelers stolen from our shed. our shed is very close to our house. My GSD are all hard of hearing, their all over 11.I had never before had any type of theft while Daisy was with us.
Would I expect my current three to protect me no my job is to give them a great life as seniors. Would Lucky have stopped someone ? Maybe but he was a deterrent . His size and bark made a lot of people stay away . Well that and Daisy's dislike of strangers on our property. The girls lots of bark if they hear you so they are a deterrent but not a protection.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

While living in Athens , GA, we had one attempt and one burglary while we owned a Doberman, and 2 small dogs. Doberman was in a crate for the burglary. Everything worth anything was stolen, including a bulky heavy big screen TV and a gun. This was in a neighborhood of rental duplexes during the day. A lot of creepy things happened to us in that house, our motion sensor light in the front was repeatedly turned off, I would find the air let out of my tires in the morning, and there were others. 
We moved and I got my GSD along with the others and had another attempted burglary that I'm sure was stopped by the dogs.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

So, reading through this thread, I wonder how many folks actually have had a break in or burglary? 
And if so, were you home at the time? 
Full disclosure: I have ( 3 times) and I was (once).
If you were home, did you show your weapon and/ or dogs?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

never a break in, have had people look at my dogs and just turn an walk away from our home.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never had a break in but my great aunt, who had a poodle who was growling and barking at this guy who claimed to be from the census bureau. It turned out it was a would be robber casing the houses. My aunt was the only one on the block that wasn't robbed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once or twice a year my eldest brother comes over to bang on my lawn tractor or pull my car out of a ditch, or something. Last night, he said to the labor day crowd at my sister's house, that my dogs would EAT him. LOL! 


I told him that my seven year old nieces go into every single kennel and can play with them all in the living room (one at a time). 

But the thing is, most people aren't going to try to mess with my poor house and its built-in crime deterrents.

I like having Babsy with me when I go home. I like being able to let her out of the back of the car and walk to my house with her. I'm out in the boonies, so it's a good neighborhood. Nothing much happens. Sometimes the folks from the city drop a body out here. It really rare though. The contractor for my mom's building was murdered -- it was his uncle. My sister-in-law's sister was murdered -- it was her husband. Usually people meet a violent end out here messing with drugs, or having a husband that will kill you. So I guess I am really not too worried about it. 

I think I would be interested in what we think our dogs would do if our spouse or significant other started doing serious damage to us. When I am roughhousing with the girls, the dogs are never sucked into that. They never try to stop them from hurting me, nor do they try to stop me from hurting them, of course, they are pretty smart, and they pretty much know we are playing.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

No home I've ever lived in has been burglarized. When I lived in Mississauga and was in the process of moving to Quebec, the realtor's Lexus suv had its window smashed and her GPS and camera were stolen, right in my drive way. Now I may live in Canada, but I was born and raised in the U.S. Had I heard something (somehow I didn't) I probably would have gotten myself in trouble. I recently moved into Ottawa and keep each of these close at hand. 










Along with 3 axes, a tomahawk, 2 other knives, a machete and a really bright flashlight (I'm an outdoorsman that's short on storage space, not a maniac, I SWEAR!).
It's not something I worry about, but it's nice to know that if I ever needed to, I at least have something that I could use to defend myself. I'm an incredibly light sleeper and both of my dogs always sleep in my room, so I should have a good heads up.

Theoretically, if I ever had to use either of those and came out on top, I'd probably end up in jail or something, but I think it's a better alternative to being murdered in my own home.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

as the saying goes, better to be judged by 12 than carried by six.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

My previous Shepherd caught a guy trying to steal my car tags around 3 in the morning. He then broke a window out going after a guy that was around the house. Car burglar I put down at gun point since when my dog charged him he peed himself. Legs were useless then and he was not much of a runner. Other dude didn't stick around to find out what would happen when 125lbs shattered glass everywhere.

My new guy is only 17 months and about 80lbs. He already intimidates people and has turned a few people around from coming to the door. I live in a much safer place now but I never have to worry about anyone coming near my daughter when they're in the back together. I think of him only as my early warning system. By 2 buddies Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson handle anything after that


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

When I lived in the downtown core, all my friends' places were broken into except mine - and I figure that's because they didn't have dogs, and I always had a GSD. What kind of idiot wants to kick in a door that's keeping that barking beast away from them, lol? 

Hey CharlieB.Barkin, we have the identical bat resting in our entryway - must be a Canadian thing, sigh.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Not a home invasion but I once unwittingly "invaded" a yard. A friend of mine was away asked me to stop by his house and get something out of his back yard. I said sure and went over to his house.

I knew he had a dog (Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix) but didn't think much about it I was half-way across his back yard. 

Then I spot the dog who is giving me a hard stare and approaching me slowly with stiff legs wondering what I am doing there. Oh no! I said to myself. I have never met this dog and he clearly didn't like me in his yard. But I did know his name. So I stopped, called his name in a friendly voice and waited. After checking me a out a bit he finally came over and gave me friendly sniff. Whew!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> When I lived in the downtown core, all my friends' places were broken into except mine - and I figure that's because they didn't have dogs, and I always had a GSD. What kind of idiot wants to kick in a door that's keeping that barking beast away from them, lol?
> 
> Hey CharlieB.Barkin, we have the identical bat resting in our entryway - must be a Canadian thing, sigh.


Right on! I've got a glove and ball resting on it. Best way I can think of to convince a cop that it's not a weapon. I guess the fact that I actually use it quite often helps. We gotta use what we have available to us. *shrugs*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hornet spray. Keep it by the door. It can shoot 20-30 feet. If it goes in the eyes, then they need to go to the ER to get them flushed. It would be pretty hard to call it a weapon. I mean, you have to have it on hand where you can get to it quickly, and if you are attacked, you use what is at hand. 

I don't know if I could shoot someone. And I don't know if I would be able to over come someone with a ball bat. I mean, I might not want to hurt them bad enough, and if they take it away from me, they will beat my head in. But I might have better luck disabling someone with wasp spray.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Omg Charlie b...I shivered when I saw your k bar. I was visiting my son and was chopping an onion with his and cut myself with it...it was awful. There was blood all over his little kitchen when he came home from base, he must've thought he was back in Iraq. I can't stand to even look at it. Be careful!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> Hornet spray. Keep it by the door. It can shoot 20-30 feet. If it goes in the eyes, then they need to go to the ER to get them flushed. It would be pretty hard to call it a weapon. I mean, you have to have it on hand where you can get to it quickly, and if you are attacked, you use what is at hand.
> 
> I don't know if I could shoot someone. And I don't know if I would be able to over come someone with a ball bat. I mean, I might not want to hurt them bad enough, and if they take it away from me, they will beat my head in. But I might have better luck disabling someone with wasp spray.


This is a good idea. It would work best if one sprayed it the right way in a time of panic But still a good idea


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

bear spray might be a bit better than hornet spray. large otc pepper spray.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

selzer said:


> Hornet spray. Keep it by the door. It can shoot 20-30 feet. If it goes in the eyes, then they need to go to the ER to get them flushed. It would be pretty hard to call it a weapon. I mean, you have to have it on hand where you can get to it quickly, and if you are attacked, you use what is at hand.
> 
> I don't know if I could shoot someone. And I don't know if I would be able to over come someone with a ball bat. I mean, I might not want to hurt them bad enough, and if they take it away from me, they will beat my head in. But I might have better luck disabling someone with wasp spray.


Just a word of warning: I have seen a guy go to prison for spraying someone in the face with insecticide, when I was in Florida. Maybe a can of pepper spray will be more effective at incapacitating someone without doing any lasting harm to them.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Juliem24 said:


> Omg Charlie b...I shivered when I saw your k bar. I was visiting my son and was chopping an onion with his and cut myself with it...it was awful. There was blood all over his little kitchen when he came home from base, he must've thought he was back in Iraq. I can't stand to even look at it. Be careful!


Unfortunately 2 years ago my mom also sliced open one of her fingers when chopping an onion. If it's worth anything, I keep a pair of work gloves on top of my night table. They'll at least help during the small slip ups. No injuries so far . Seeing an accident like that can definitely be a freaky sight.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> Chesapeake Bay Retriever


oddly this breed can be quite protective of its home and people!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

CharlieB.Barkin said:


> Just a word of warning: I have seen a guy go to prison for spraying someone in the face with insecticide, when I was in Florida. Maybe a can of pepper spray will be more effective at incapacitating someone without doing any lasting harm to them.


went to prison for spraying a burglar in his home????????


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ah i looked this up!!

Oklahoma Personal Defense - The Myth of Wasp Spray


*§21651. Poison, attempt to kill by administering.

Any person who, with intent to kill, administers or causes or procures to be administered to another any poison which is actually taken by such other person but by which death is not caused shall be guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment in the State Penitentiary not less than ten (10) years.*


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

my boy, good post, tells us that it wont stop attacker. intresting that i can shoo intruder and shoot to kill, but i can go to jail for spraying wasp spray on intruder. gotta love some of our laws.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

hunter, in many areas, you can shoot to kill but not a warning shot


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You shoot to stop the threat. Not to 'kill', not to 'wing him', or other such nonsense. In all but a handful of states a warning shot is illegal.

If you draw a firearm you had better be mentally prepared to use it against an assailant.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I think the idea behind the no warning shot law has to do with the fact that when you're shooting at something (in the air for example) without the intent of hitting a specific target, you're using your gun negligently. You're supposed to make your intent known (vocal warning) without shooting your gun "recklessly" and possibly putting others in danger.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> You shoot to stop the threat. Not to 'kill', not to 'wing him', or other such nonsense. In all but a handful of states a warning shot is illegal.
> 
> If you draw a firearm you had better be mentally prepared to use it against an assailant.


center mass. i stated most would have their wep taken away and have it used against them, that post was not well rec'd. if i aim a wep, we are past warning.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

anyone break into my house has to be suicidal lol my dog isnt the only reason.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

pets4life said:


> anyone break into my house has to be suicidal lol my dog isnt the only reason.


Is it your lack of home style that will surely do them in first?

 

Lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dead men tell now tales. If you are going to shoot, shoot to kill. A retired LEO told me that. If you shoot to maim, then you take the chance of the person retaliating.

Now, having said that...I have no idea how to shoot a gun and can only hope my dogs are enough of a deterrent. My collie, when I was 16, was enough one night. You don't expect a collie to be protective enough to attack but I've had two like that. Wonderful dogs. :wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Its funny you should say that jax. All the collies we have had would not hesitate to take a chunk outta an intruder. 
Lol when my parents bought a bc from a farm they brought home a dog that would not hesitate to throw down for the family. It wasn't fearful it was full on "get off my property"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My last boy would bite if someone so much as irritated me. I slapped Scott in the arm one day and laughed when Swaze barked at him. So I repeated it several times, laughing harder each time. Until Scott looked at me and said "If that dog bites me the first one I'm going to hit is you" LOL

Doobie, the one when I was a teen, was raising all sorts of **** downstairs at 2am one night when my father was gone and it was just me and my brother. So I throw on a light and storm down the stairs only to realize he's at the bottom and growling with teeth bared towards the back door. I don't know what was out there last night but it was NOT Roger Rabbit. He paced between our bedrooms the rest of the night once he finally came upstairs and never came into my room to sleep like he always did. 

Some day I'll have another.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Collies are intelligent and akot of them are formidable despite what some think about them.


----------

